# What pen kit should I use for a Buckeye Burl natural blank?



## Amthermandes (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's what my blank looks like:







I'm looking for a pen kit that'll go nicely with it, but I'm having trouble picking the "perfect" kit. I am rather new to pen turning, but I have a few under my belt and I'd like to make this my formal pen, a very exquisite pen. My price range on a kit is between $20 and $40. I'd prefer a cap pen, no clickers or twist pens. 

Any recommendations are much appreciated!! Just looking for advice from the pros and the experienced!! Or from anyone for that matter.


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 30, 2011)

Buckeye is one of my favorite for pens. Each pen is different and prettier than the one before. Besides Ohio is the Buckeye state. I think elegant beauties in a gold tone look great for a twist pen. A gold Jr. Gent looks great also for a cap pen.


----------



## bobjackson (Sep 30, 2011)

Sharp tools are important, light cuts. Sand through 6000mm, ca glue for two or three coats, then 6000 through 12mm. Hut polish or Behlans after that.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 30, 2011)

Personal opinion, The fancier the blank the simpler the kit. A busy blank and busy kit can start to look gaudy. I would go with black TI hardware just because I like it. Jr. Gent kit to show off the wood.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Sep 30, 2011)

We do have turners in your area, you should introduce yourself in the introductions forum.


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Sep 30, 2011)

My favorite buckeye pen that I made so far was a chrome Triton with gold accents.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Sep 30, 2011)

Zen


----------



## Bobalu (Sep 30, 2011)

Have you tried out the pen design apps on both the Penn State Industies and Woodcraft websites that allow you to create a virtual pen with your choice of blank and kit?

Here are the links:

http://www.pennstateind.com/testdrive/designstudio.html

http://www.woodcraft.com/projectconfigurator/projectlanding.aspx


----------



## TheRealSmith (Sep 30, 2011)

Jr. Statesman fountain pen....


----------



## arioux (Sep 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.  We have a nice search feature that you can use to go thru the show us your pen forum.  The result of this search is in this link;

http://www.penturners.org/forum/sea...chinfo=1&photoplog_searchquery="buckeye*burl"

Go thru it and you will have dozen of sample to choose from.  Hope this help you.

My personnal, on buckeye Burl is any black titanium kit.


----------



## InvisibleMan (Sep 30, 2011)

IMO, natural buckeye is so neutral that it looks good on anything.  My office pen is black line spalted natural buckeye on a platinum cigar, and it looks fantastic.  Well, except it was one of my first turnings and I did a crappy job, but you get my point:biggrin:

It would also look great on gold, black titanium, whatever.  Pick your favorite pen style and color and go for it.

My choice given what you want out of it would probably be a full sized gent of whatever plating, or a black ti statesman.  Gold statesman would look good, but a bit much bling for me


----------



## Amthermandes (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the answers! I decided to go with Pennstates gold Tycoon which is a version of the Jr. Gent.

I love the statesman and the triton and the cigars. I'll be getting those kits eventually too. Thanks!


----------



## TheRealSmith (Oct 3, 2011)

Don't forget to post a picture when your finished...


----------



## Linarestribe (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi.
I just turned some buckeye last night. I put it on a black chrome slimline. Looks great and probably the first slimline I've done in months.

Jorge


----------



## Linarestribe (Oct 3, 2011)

Here are some bad cell pics.


----------



## Lonn (Oct 3, 2011)

Any quality kit as long as it is either shiny chrome or black titanium, my opinion. Ask for opinions then do exactly as you decided before asking the question that way you will have no one to credit or blame but yourself. Welcome!!


----------



## U-Turn (Oct 3, 2011)

Gentleman pen from Craft Supply looks great with this blank - my personal pen.


----------

